# A new level of cruelty



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

I thought I'd share this with you fellow enthusiasts. This makes me feel pretty sad: http://www.smh.com.au/news/technolo...th-builtin-tuna/2007/12/15/1197568324984.html

Pretty much the polar opposite of el natural.

This is just about as bad as those shrimp "ecosystems" that let the shrimp slowly starve to death.


----------



## Riney Key (Aug 24, 2007)

It's not my gig either. That's just plain sad. I couldn't listen to my music knowing the Beta's stuck in there.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

wow, thats pretty crazy. id imagine the vibration will also stress the fish out.

i have to admit that its a cool concept, but its cruel to have a fish in such small vicinity.


----------



## rehdjac (Apr 9, 2008)

This isn't a joke?  :mad2: :boxing:


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

As a lifetime home 2.75 cups is way too small for a betta. I always want to save the bettas at the pet store from those dang little cups, and I feel the same about this iPond. I suppose one of the gurus here could make a cool planted nano tank with a cherry shrimp or two. But as a it's being sold as a home for a betta - no way.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Why would someone want that? Its kinda disturbing, with the fish just stuck between to pieces of acrylic. I wish people wouldn't buy such stupid stuff and think before falling for these kinds of things. The fish wont live long, and when it dies, what will people do? Are they gonna go buy another betta, or are they gonna buy something else like a tetra or who knows. When I see this stuff, it just pisses me off, sorry.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

That's evil!


----------



## helenf (Mar 24, 2008)

I wrote expressing my opinion to both companies selling that thing here in Australia when it hit the news.

And it seems that I wasn't the only one, and at least one of the chains selling it withdrew it from sale back in December, which is a relief:

http://www.theage.com.au/news/natio...r-brighter-days/2007/12/22/1198175413380.html

I'm sure it's now on sale somewhere else in the world, though.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Afyounie said:


> Why would someone want that? Its kinda disturbing, with the fish just stuck between to pieces of acrylic. I wish people wouldn't buy such stupid stuff and think before falling for these kinds of things. The fish wont live long, and when it dies, what will people do? Are they gonna go buy another betta, or are they gonna buy something else like a tetra or who knows. When I see this stuff, it just pisses me off, sorry.


The only people who would want something like that are the ones who are too damn lazy to actually do some research on this fish. Instead, they'd rather listen to a LFS employee who knows absolutely nothing about bettas instead of getting the correct information. It makes me sad because whenever I see things like this, I think of my Jake swimming around in his 10g palace and I wish that all of the bettas that are living in deathtraps like the iPond as well as many other tiny containers could have it that good too.

I've actually noticed these being sold at the Walmart in town here. I want to write a letter to the company about it but I've never done anything like that before so I don't even know where to start. Can anyone give me some suggestions?


----------

